# New Year's in New York (Language Warning)



## Chesters Daughter (Dec 30, 2010)

Drunken assholes 
in Times Square
drink a drop
and grow a pair
then throw confetti
everywhere
as a bankrupt city
hikes transit fares,
the clean up cost
straphangers bear.

Stumbling sots
piss on blackened snow
good old Bloomberg
can't afford to blow,
as the ball descends
with its promising glow.
The bureaucrats  
won't consume crow,
but us residents,
are all in the know
their liquid lunches,
will sap our cash flow.

While the outer boroughs
remain snowed in,
Manhattan parties
with bubbly and gin.
Even across the river
we can hear the din
out of towners not caring 
it's a sin
to revel in sweat
of the working man's skin
while they empty our pockets
as if they were kin.

The Big Apple is rotting
to the core
yet guests still flock
to our shores
to see the sights,
maybe score a whore,
or brave the Garden
to watch Rangers score.
But no vacancy signs
should adorn every door
we just can't afford
poor tourists anymore.


----------



## shadows (Dec 30, 2010)

Hi Lisa

I very much enjoyed this.  Good observation on the dichotomy in New York though I did wonder what you meant by - grow a pair - mind heading in all the wrong places. And I stumbled on the meter in a few places but I don't know if it is just me reading.  It's been a busy day at work.


----------



## Lamperoux (Dec 30, 2010)

perfect expression of a true new year's eve in NY haha.


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Dec 30, 2010)

Dear Shadows, Your stumbling is totally my fault, I've edited some, it should be a little smoother now, still needs a couple of tweaks. Normally I would have worked on it more before posting, but since it's topical time is of the essence. Besides, I haven't written a word in three weeks, everything I've been posting was done during the first week of December. I was just so happy something finally came, I was getting uncomfortably antsy because words wouldn't flow. Writer's withdrawal, lol. Grow a pair was meant exactly as you took it, your mind works just fine. Liquid courage leads to some bold behavior. I've been to the lighting of the Rockefeller Center Tree, which was a crushing disaster, too many people, but I won't dare Times Square on New Year's, or even any of the parades, drunks have climbed street lamps half naked to throw bottles, women have been assaulted, so grow a pair suits many. The recent blizzard clean up was so poorly handled, it was unreal and then today the MTA raised the fares yet again. I guess I'm kinda disgusted. I'm glad you enjoyed despite the bumps.
Thank you, love.

Happy New Year,
Lisa


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Dec 30, 2010)

Dear Lamperoux, Sorry, love, having a terrible time with this computer so while I spent fifteen minutes trying to get my reply to post, you posted yours. Have you ever been? Just curious. Thanks for perfect, truly appreciate that, hon. Happy New Year!

Best,
Lisa


----------



## Gumby (Dec 31, 2010)

Now that's a gritty look behind the glamour that they never show you on the tv Lisa.  



> Drunken assholes
> in Times Square
> drink a drop
> and grow a pair


 
love it!


----------



## SilverMoon (Dec 31, 2010)

Lisa, just when I think you've written your best you come up with another best so I'm not ever going to say "This is your best ever". But the best read on the subject of politics in New York. Only you can pull something like that off.
As exampled:



> Stumbling sots
> piss on blackened snow
> good old Bloomberg
> can't afford to blow,
> ...


 
Fabulously fun read!


----------



## apple (Dec 31, 2010)

A great read , Lisa, you have such an uncanny way of expressing with just the right amount of fire.  Never too over the top, but deep felt with vivid thought provoking imagery.  I can imagine the scenes.  Another gem.


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Dec 31, 2010)

Dear Cindy, It all looks so festive on TV, which it is, but the "aftermess", yes, I made up a word, gets swept under the carpet. So happy you loved those lines, that's what started it all. 


Dear Laurie, You need to stop that, because of your overly generous comments, my head just floated away. lol. You live here, also, so you know how it really is. Be happy you've abandoned Manhattan, the Island is much more appealing.


Dear Sondra, You honor me with "not over the top", always have to rein myself in, glad it's not in vain. Me behind a pulpit would be some horror show. Love your avie, I remember when I could bend like that and used to write just that way.

Happy New Year to all, with all the health, happiness and prosperity you can handle. And thanks, guys, you're the best.

Warmest,
Lisa


----------



## JessieBrown (Jan 1, 2011)

Nice poem! When it said language warning didn't think I'd like it, but really enjoyed your brutal take on new years in new york! I especially liked 'The Big Apple is rotting' - fab metaphor!


----------

